# New lighting for photo's



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just been trying some new lighting for my photo's. What do you think ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is nicely done Roy, one very small point the batons at 456 are darker, I assume the way the light hits it. (not a crtisism just pointing it out).

Is the crystal still on the watch? If it is it's very good, no reflections at all just that one at the bottom of the case. btw love the colour of the seconds hand, very pastel.









Are you going to share your secrets?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its just the lighting on the batons. The crystal is on the watch.

Heres another :


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I was always told diffused lighting was best, e.g. as shone through a ground glass plate/screen!!?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is this diffused enough Griff







Found image on WUS poljot forum. Guy called Micha.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

I recently saw, in a photo mag, an item which looked like a road=cone, made from translucent material and which included, inside the cone, a circular lighting tube. The item to be photoraphed was placed under the cone, and the camera lens inserted at the "pointed" end. The idea was supposed to to give an equal and diffused light. Might be worth experimenting,( if you can find a road cone these days!!...ha )

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

PG,

Yep...........it certainly is, and makes sense/fits in with what I was told many years ago. Diffused lighting should greatly remove reflections/glare etc.

Good stuff!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Going to try something similar myself to see if I can get a better picture of that poljot chrono!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just for comparison here's the one on the site, see the difference in the reflections. The one above using your new method is much better IMHO Roy.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not too sure PG. The bottom pic does show the colours better, particularly the maroon chapter ring which is unclear in the top pic.

Too much diffused lighting seems to have an effect on the intensity of colour to me, and the top pic looks a bit flat and bland. The bottom one however does look more 3D and colourful.

I think the question of diffused lighting is a matter of how much.

Maybe partial diffuse lighting is the answer, or just directed to certain parts of the picture.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They are not the same watch Griff, just used the one off the site as a near example.

The top one has a blue chapter ring and extra writing on the dial under Airvac 6000.

Know what you mean about flat though the little shadows under the batons at 11,12 and the reflections off the batons 5,6 show which way the light was set up on the second one and give it depth.

The biggest problems I have is getting rid of reflections and getting a true colour match.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy

IMHO I think the new photo looks a bit burnt out, the logos on the dial are a bit difficult to read.

I like your old style better.

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry but I think the last photo posted by PG is best.

The first one looked a bit dull and sombre to me.

No offence...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

That's a bit better, better modeling, less reflection


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You, I thought that they were much better.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy I'm with you I think a very slight loss in colour and depth is a price well worth paying to get a picture so clear of reflections I thought you had taken the crystal out.

But of course that is just IMHO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Your latest efforts are much better. There is more detail in the highlights and the shadows are not blocked .

Some repositioning of the light sources may yeild better modeling, you have eliminated those horrible shadows and reflections in the new photographs. Giving the impression that the watches have no crystal is most professional. I would suggest changing the angle of the subject if you only want to take one image. Multiple images can give better depth peception, at the cost of server space.

With the new light tent, I assume you have, now, found a circular polarising filter superfluous?

Look to the high end manufacturer's advertisements and emulate the style of the photographers that the they employ.

If you want to talk, mail me.

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Members,

The device used is called a "light tent".

Regards,

Stan.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

I conclude that too much diffusion makes the picture a bit bland, flat, and diffuses the colours too much. With clever positioning though, I think you can get the best of both worlds by directional diffusion of light, but not a complete diffusion. You can position pieces of ground glass to eliminate reflection but not so much as to diffuse colouring and the 3D effect.

I used to do quite a bit of metallurgical photography at Ferranti and ICI, and we used to do this photographing specimens both in macro and micro.

Try and get some 4 to 6" square pieces of ground glass held in a holder, and position these round the edges of the subject to try and remove reflections of the light. Just a thought, and a question of suck it and see!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

Thanks for supporting my suggestions with your past photographic experience. Sometimes we need to be creative with Langford's teachings! 

Stan.


----------

